# Kennt jemand das Problem mit Photoshop?



## Elena (16. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

wenn ich mit dem Photoshop 7.01 auf, "Für Web speichern..." gehe, die
Änderungen  vornehme und versuche das Bild zu speichern...
Kommt als Fehler "Konnte nicht diesen Vorgang beenden,  weil eine Anweisung
gescheitert ist...".
Also es Funktionierte vorher ohne Probleme, ich dachte es wäre das Programm
S-Spline Pro das ich mir installiert habe.
Ich deinstallierte es und versuchte es nochmal, sowie das ganze Photoshop
nochmals draufgesetzt ohne erfolg - der Fehler kommt immer noch.

Kennt das jemand?

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für alle Antworten.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juli 2003)

Kommt mir nicht bekannt vor und kam im Forum bisher glaube ich auch nicht vor...

Ich würde als erstes mal deinen Supportanspruch durchsetzen und sich direkt an Adobe.de wenden...


----------



## nanda (16. Juli 2003)

Hier hatte jemand dasselbe Problem.

Das Problem hat wahrscheinlich an WinXP gelegen. Geholfen hat zumindest das Löschen und Neuanlegen des Benutzers.


----------



## Elena (16. Juli 2003)

*Ja hab ich schon gesehen...*

Ja hab ich auch schon gesehen, aber was meint sie mit "Habe jetzt einfach, den Benutzer gelöscht und neu erstellt."

Wie macht man das, meint Sie es beim Windows selber oder beim Photoshop - keine Ahnung?

Übrigens ich hab mal ein Mail geschrieben bei Adobe und seit drei Monate bekomme ich keine Antwort, telefonisch hatte ich keine Nerven - nie ist jemand erreichbar.

Danke

Elena


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juli 2003)

Stimmt eigentlich auch, bei Adobe, braucht man leider manchmal einen langen Atem!

Benutzerkonto von XP ist gemeint!


----------



## Elena (16. Juli 2003)

Boahhh, das wäre Krass müsste doch alles nochmals neu Instalieren und ich habe mein Windows optimiert - das würde doch alles löschen - oder nicht?

Elena


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Juli 2003)

Nein, Du müsstest eben dein Profil sichern ->

Dokumente und Ewinstellungen -> "Benutzername"

(und später zurückspielen (in der Hoffnung, dort ist der Fehler nicht drin))


----------



## Elena (17. Juli 2003)

Also Danke für eure Hilfe, aber ich hab jetzt erfahren das das konvertieren auch mit Image Ready gehen sollte. Und sogar besser funktioniert.

Ich habe alles ausprobiert neuen Benutzer erstellt, versucht die
"Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Prefs.psp" zu löschen - die wird ja neue geschrieben beim Start.
Aber ohne Erfolg, ich hab zum Glück mal ne Image gemacht und neu aufgesetz.
Wollte aber trotzdem herrausfinden von wo der Fehler kommt - ich denke aber das es nach der installation von S-Spline Pro gekommen ist weil es sich auch in Photoshop integriert und irgendwo etwas in der Registry schreibt das den Fehler bewirkt.

Übrigens wann denkt Ihr kommt Photoshop 8 auf Deutsch raus, muss ja ein Super-Truper Hammermässiges Tool sein, im Netz find ich keine Daten?

Liebe Grüsse Elena


----------



## Imbellis (3. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich benutze Photoshop 7.0.1, sowie Win2k, SP4. Bei mir ist gestern plötzlich OHNE irgendeinen Anlaß der selbe Fehler aufgetreten. Nun habe ich nicht so viel Ahnung vom Betriebssystem, aber ich habe trotzdem versucht, die obigen Vorschläge nachzuvollziehen. Leider erfolglos.

Ich hatte das Problem auch schon mal mit PS 6 und Win2K SP2. Nur eine komplette Neuinstallation brachte Erfolg. Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder???

Imbellis


----------



## Elena (4. August 2003)

Hallo Imbellis,

ich hatte ein Image-Backup gemacht und neu aufgesetzt.

Aber ich hatte mein Problem in anderen Foren geschrieben und diese Lösungsvorschläge bekommen, versuch mal das und sag mir bitte bescheid - es nimmt mich sehr wunder.

Tipp 1:

Regedit aufrufen

Unter HKEY_CurrentUser | Software | Adobe | Save For WEB 3.0

Alle Dateien im Ordner Save For WEB 3.0 markieren, und löschen
(Den Ordner selbst aber nicht!!!).

Photshop neu starten.

Tipp 2:

Lösche die Datei "Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Prefs.psp"

zu finden unter

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\BENUTZERNAME\Anwendungsdaten\Adobe\Photoshop\7.0\Adobe Photoshop 7.0 Settings

Photoshop legt sie nach Neustart wieder an - mit den Grundeinstellungen.

Viel Glück!

Elena


----------



## Imbellis (4. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe Dein Posting in einem anderen Forum gelesen.

Nachdem ich diese Änderungen vorgenommen habe, kann ich mich nicht mehr nach dem booten einloggen. Mein PC erkennt mich nicht mehr  ...

Nun bleibt mir wohl doch nichts anderes übrig, als das komplette System neu aufzubauen.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp!!

Imbellis


----------



## Elena (3. September 2003)

*Ich habe was herrausgefunden, vielleicht hilts anderen ...*

Also ich hatte wieder diesen Fehler das man keine Bilder für Web speichern kann.
Es kommt wieder der Fehler "Konnte nicht diesen Vorgang beenden, weil eine Anweisung gescheitert ist.."
Also ich hab mal in einem Forum gelesen das ein Typ das gleiche Problem hatte , und herrausgefunden hat. Das der Fehler im zusammenhang mit der Standart Browser Einstellung im Photoshop zu tun hatte. Er hatte Netscape und den IE installiert, als er Netscape deinstallierte kam der Fehler nicht mehr.

Ich suchte mal in dieser Richtung, und ging mal im "Für Web speichern..." unter  "Ausgabeeinstellungen verarbeiten..." -> Laden -> Standarteinstelungen.iros geladen und der Fehler kam nicht mehr.

Vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden der das gleiche Problem, hat.
Das Menue ist bei der Funktion "...für Web speichern" neben den Buttons SPEICHERN, ABBRECHEN, FERTIG, der "weisse Pfeil" und oberhalb vom Qualität Einstellungen und Optimiert Haken! 

Gruss

- Elena


----------



## Stefan Schneider (6. Januar 2004)

*"Konnte nicht diesen Vorgang beenden, weil eine Anweisung gescheitert ist.."*

Hallo, 

Fehler: *"Konnte nicht diesen Vorgang beenden, weil eine Anweisung gescheitert ist.."*bei Photoshop für Web speichern.


Der letzte Vorschlag von Elena war goldrichtig! Danke!
Hat mir einen Haufen Stress erspart.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Elena (6. Januar 2004)

Hallo Stefan, ich weiss wie du dich fühlst!
Ich habe da noch einen Tipp :

Also ctrl+shift+alt drücken wärend man ImageReady oder Photoshop doppelt klickt und dann fragt er ob man die Einstellungen zurücksetzen möchte.

Ist noch ne andere Möglichkeit es zurückzusetzen!

Liebe Grüsse

-Elena


----------



## newbie-king (31. März 2005)

hilfe, ich hab das gleiche problem mit imageready.. hat da einer eine lösnung parat?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (31. März 2005)

Hallo,

Schon alle geposteten Lösungsvorschläge ausprobiert?
Ansonsten mal die Fehlermeldung bei Google eingeben und auf das Ergebnis warten.

Gruss Markus


----------



## newbie-king (31. März 2005)

ja habe alle ausprobier und auch schon bei google gesucht... nichts gefunden... ab und zu funktionierts aber dann nur immer ein mal.. und einzlne slices speicher geht auch... aber mehr auch nicht

Er scheitert immer beim Speichern der html datei, die Bilder werden alle gespeichert..


----------

